# New Stainless Steel starter pistol?



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

I saw a starter pistol advertised on the internet. It is made on a Charter Arms like frame. I called the man about it. At the time it was not approved by some government agency. I don't remember the web sight name Does anybody know who it may be or if they are being produced yet?

Joe O


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

A lot of these are out of stock, but there sure are some "interesting" ones (I like the Deringer looking ones as opposed to the revolvers. 

I don't pretend to know a lot about pistols, but how would a semi-auto 9mm looking starter pistol work? Is it really semi-auto, or do you have to manually load the thing between rounds? Looks cool, though.









Blank Gun - H&K P30S 9 mm PAK


----------



## River Hill (Oct 21, 2008)

Was it gunxusa? I need a pistol myself and have been looking. I purchased a cheap one and it is falling apart.


----------

